# Mission MXR Review and Speed Test + Video



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ordered mine


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

Enjoy it.


----------



## Colebw (Apr 9, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## smsaunders77 (Oct 13, 2019)

I know this is old ,but did you notice the back wall wasn't solid? I shot one at my local shot and maybe it just needed adjustment but it was really jumpy off the back wall. 

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

smsaunders77 said:


> I know this is old ,but did you notice the back wall wasn't solid? I shot one at my local shot and maybe it just needed adjustment but it was really jumpy off the back wall.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


I wasn't bothered by it. I tend to like bows that demand a bit more aggression from me at full draw.


----------

